# glucosamine vitamins



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone uses joint pills and if they are worth the money.Was looking at joint juice also. Is it worth the money?


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

How about back pain. I wanna get an inversion table.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

chris said:


> Just wondering if anyone uses joint pills and if they are worth the money.Was looking at joint juice also. Is it worth the money?


Not sure on the joint juice, but I've taken glucosamine/chondroitin/MSM pills. I notice a difference when I stop.

A chiropractor was telling me the other month that some brands of it aren't really worth buying. A friend was telling me the other week about a liquid brand from Costco. Said it worked great for him, and the price was right enough. I'm going to get some when I go by there. This might be it: http://reviews.costco.com/2070/1002...vement-liquid-glucosamine-reviews/reviews.htm


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I have heard good things about stuff at Costco also. Thought Id ask some drywallers about it . Will get some this weekend and see if they work


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Cratter said:


> How about back pain. I wanna get an inversion table.


Ibuprofen daytime ...beer nighttime..


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

chris said:


> I have heard good things about stuff at Costco also. Thought Id ask some drywallers about it . Will get some this weekend and see if they work


Chris,

Did you happen to pick up any of the Costco liquid variety to try? If so, how are you finding it?

We don't get to Costco much, so my wife finally picked up a bottle of liquid Equate from somewhere (she's not around to ask right now.) I'm thinking I'd still like to try the Costco brand as well, though, as mind doesn't list MSM (which is maybe why mine tastes so good, when I read of the taste complaints posted about brands that do have MSM(?)).


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I think I need a couple weeks off. Whenever I get a week or more break (its been a while) my body should heal up' Cant say Ive seen much change.


----------



## mudman46 (Jan 11, 2012)

*tendent pain*

man this am sure kill's us all
took my son around the job when he was 11 many years after junior high
through high school
when i complained he called it pretendenits [sorry poor spelling]
anyway now he is 23 and running a crew for me of 4 doesn't think it is a joke anymore 
had his first quart ozone shot last week
and man in my experience that is all that work's
and for me the pain is always there
but when i get the shot ..it is livable
all the doc can say get a new job
easy for someone that can sign his own paycheck 
imagine going to price a job and then say you need so much done
and come back next month and do it again
i would only need 1 costumer 
they sure have it easy
then you gotta argue to get the f**kin shot


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I've had cortisone shots in both elbows back in my hand taping days, then I heard since that it's not good for you and it only masks the pain, I never really regained full strength from the shoulders down after that, the best cure I found was to buy auto tools :thumbup:.....or apply alcohol to stomach and use as needed


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Medicinal use only of.course. :whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> I've had cortisone shots in both elbows back in my hand taping days, then I heard since that it's not good for you and it only masks the pain, I never really regained full strength from the shoulders down after that


One problem with cortisone is that too much of it - eg. more than 1 shot in an area - will cause decomposition of body materials needed for rebuilding, like collagen. Eg., on cortisone and tendenosis:

_*Cortisone Injections*
Cortisone injections have been shown to cause adverse effects on the tissue in the area of the injection if repeated injections are given. Because tendinosis is a chronic injury that can't be cured with a cortisone injection, this treatment has limited use. You are probably better off avoiding cortisone injections since they can harm the tissue and slow collagen synthesis. Like NSAIDs, cortisone's main beneficial effect is to reduce inflammation, and tendinosis is not an inflammatory condition. 

Cortisone injections can temporarily lessen the pain of tendinosis, but they don't help the injury heal. Doctors used to think that cortisone reduced the pain by reducing inflammation, but now that doctors have discovered tendinosis is not an inflammatory injury, they think cortisone reduces pain by reducing or blocking other irritating biochemical substances that occur as part of the injury process_

I went in last year for a rotator cuff problem and the doc shot me with cortisone. It didn't help much so went in a few weeks later and he gave me another. Shoulder FELT good, For A Time. Then things went downhill, and have been heading that way since.


----------

